# Forwarding ExPat Mail & Credit Card offers



## Davidseattle (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi There Everyone,
How do, did you deal with forwarding Mail from your home country? 
I have a U.S. P.O. Box and I sure they will not forward mail internationally. 
I have read also that it is wise to keep a physical or other U.S. Address after moving. Are there any forwarders for this type of mail service? I also get various credit card offers and they want a U.S.address. Any sound ideas?
Please help!!

Thank you,
David C.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

It depends a bit on what you're trying to accomplish. If you're only in Spain (or anywhere else) for a limited period of time - say, 2 to 5 years or so - you may want or need to maintain a US address and/or residence for the time you are gone. Just be aware that this may subject you to state income taxes and/or jury duty obligations.

Why would you want the junk mail credit card offers? If you are living and working in Spain, you won't be eligible for a new US credit card (because your Spanish income can't be verified by the credit agencies, and your spending habits in Spain won't show up on your US credit history). Taking on new credit cards just lowers your credit rating, and to be bluntly honest, too many credit cards is a big factor in the recent worldwide recession.

If you are on a limited term assignment and want to keep your credit history alive and well, you should probably look into setting up your credit cards with one of the big international banks in NY that maintains an expat service. Actually, you can arrange for the bank to receive and pay all your US bills. They'll then send you a summary of the transactions they have paid each month or quarter. 

If you've moved "for good" you probably should maintain one or two US bank accounts (handy to have a source of funds when you're back there for a visit or when you order stuff online from the US), plus hang onto the credit cards you already have. The banks and credit card companies have no problem sending statements and bills overseas - but sign up for Internet access so you can manage your bills without having to wait for the mail to arrive. (I find that the post usually manages to "lose" one billing a year.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or as many British expats do, arrange to send /redirect your credit card statements to a trusted family member who undertakes to look after your account while you are away. This is ok if you only use the card occasionally. Those who want to use their UK credit cards actively while being abroad usually arrange internet access and banking to pay the bills on time.


----------

